# Amazon drops Glacier pricing and releases new cheap S3 storage option - Infrequent Access



## lbft (Sep 17, 2015)

https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/aws-storage-update-new-lower-cost-s3-storage-option-glacier-price-reduction/

Amazon's Glacier is cheap (1 cent per GB per month) but it comes with long waits to retrieve data, and retrieval costs can jump quite high if you pull a lot of your data at once (like, say, restoring a big backup). Then this year Google released their Nearline Storage product earlier this year also at 1 cent per GB per month, but only 1 cent per GB to retrieve (+ bandwidth costs) and with a three second retrieval time (rather than Glacier's 3-5 _hours_).

So now Amazon's dropped Glacier to 0.7 cents per GB per month and come out with a new product: S3 Standard - Infrequent Access Storage (they need to work on their naming!) The tl;dr is 1.25 cents per GB per month, 1 cent per GB to retrieve (+ bandwidth costs), minimum 30 day storage charge, minimum size 128KB and S3-like retrieval performance. It's still more expensive than Google's product, which is interesting, but S3 does have goodies around automatically moving stuff from S3 to cheaper storage when it gets beyond a certain age, which makes it a useful option to consider for those already using Amazon's ecosystem (which is a lot of people, considering the large number of services offered under the AWS umbrella).

Anyone here considering using the new thing?


----------

